# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Fevereiro 2019



## SpiderVV (1 Fev 2019 às 00:16)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Fev 2019 às 01:13)

Aguaceiro forte há cerca de 10/15min


----------



## JoaoCodeco (1 Fev 2019 às 01:21)

Boa noite,
De regresso com a Helena 
Estou no café e junto a costa esta vento moderado.
Vamos aguardar pelas proximas horas.


----------



## Gates (1 Fev 2019 às 01:26)

Zona de Gaia nota-se bem o vento. E desde há pouco com mais chuva a acompanhar. Estou preocupado com a ondulação, hoje esteve forte, há normalmente um dia ou dois por ano que a escola primária da minha filha tem que fechar, apesar de terem colocado proteções na areia este verão.


----------



## karkov (1 Fev 2019 às 01:30)

Por Guimarães vai intercalando entre chuva e vento forte e momentos de acalmia....


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Fev 2019 às 01:44)

Mais um aguaceiro forte, já lá vão 3 neste pós frontal!  Veremos o que o dia ainda reservará...


----------



## joselamego (1 Fev 2019 às 07:08)

Bom dia 
Trovoada 
Vento forte 
10,7°C
Pressão a 992 hPa
Acumulados de 3,9 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (1 Fev 2019 às 07:15)

Grande chuvada com direita a trovão á cerca de 10 min!
Tatual: 8.1°C


----------



## Snifa (1 Fev 2019 às 07:17)

Bom dia, 

trovoada por aqui, vento forte de Oeste, temperatura em queda com 8.9ºc actuais, sensação térmica baixa 

*3.6 mm* acumulados até ao momento.


----------



## joselamego (1 Fev 2019 às 07:22)

Trovoada 
Aguaceiros 
4,2 mm acumulados 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (1 Fev 2019 às 07:30)

Trovoada 
Cada vez mais 
Temperatura descer 
9,7 °C
Granizo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Matos (1 Fev 2019 às 09:10)

Bons Dias,

Ontem ato dia rendeu 52,3 mm sendo que até às 18h o acumulado foi de 51 mm.

Vamos ver o que a Helena nos reserva


----------



## Thomar (1 Fev 2019 às 09:34)

Grande estouro!


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Fev 2019 às 09:39)

Aguaceiro moderado a forte, chuva puxada a muito vento. Anoiteceu. Mais frio com *8.1ºC* atuais...


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Fev 2019 às 09:53)

Thomar disse:


> Grande estouro!


Os Ampéres (neste caso kiloamperes, kA) medem a corrente elétrica. Não existe qualquer relação entre essa grandeza e o som. O @Duarte Sousa publicou um artigo há uns tempos que explica isso mas não estou a conseguir encontrá-lo.


----------



## joselamego (1 Fev 2019 às 09:57)

Grande atividade elétrica em sande 
Concelho Marco canaveses(onde dou aulas ) 
Não há internet
Granizo e trovoadas 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (1 Fev 2019 às 09:59)

joselamego disse:


> Grande atividade elétrica em sande
> Concelho Marco canaveses(onde dou aulas )
> Não há internet
> Granizo e trovoadas
> ...



Manda os putos para casa, tadinhos, que ficam traumatizados com o barulho.


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Fev 2019 às 09:59)

Boas,

Forte rajada de vento agora mesmo* 98km/h* de Oeste, tudo abana.

As ondas estão enormes vistas daqui.


----------



## joselamego (1 Fev 2019 às 10:00)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Manda os putos para casa, tadinhos, que ficam traumatizados com o barulho.


Bem que gostava Cláudia 
Mas a diretora é que manda!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Fev 2019 às 10:01)

Tiagolco disse:


> Os Ampéres (neste caso kiloamperes, kA) medem a corrente elétrica. Não existe qualquer relação entre essa grandeza e o som. O @Duarte Sousa publicou um artigo há uns tempos que explica isso mas não estou a conseguir encontrá-lo.



É este documentário que o Tiago se refere @Thomar


----------



## ClaudiaRM (1 Fev 2019 às 10:02)

joselamego disse:


> Bem que gostava Cláudia
> Mas a diretora é que manda!
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk



Faz-lhes bem para acordarem!


----------



## remember (1 Fev 2019 às 10:03)

joselamego disse:


> Grande atividade elétrica em sande
> Concelho Marco canaveses(onde dou aulas )
> Não há internet
> Granizo e trovoadas
> ...


Levas sempre tudo atrás 

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Fev 2019 às 10:03)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> É este documentário que o Tiago se refere @Thomar


Exatamente, obrigado!


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Fev 2019 às 10:09)

Forte trovão, ainda um pouco ao longe


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Fev 2019 às 10:15)

Tiagolco disse:


> Exatamente, obrigado!



De nada


----------



## Pedro Matos (1 Fev 2019 às 10:15)

Trovão por Sequeira


----------



## joselamego (1 Fev 2019 às 10:17)

Aguaceiros por Gondomar 
9,7°C
80% hr
Pressão a 993 hPa
Acumulados de 5,7 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (1 Fev 2019 às 10:21)

Grande trovão à pouco!


----------



## Thomar (1 Fev 2019 às 10:47)

Obrigado @Tiagolco e @Ricardo Carvalho pelos esclarecimentos!  
Corrijo então de grande estouro para grande descarga, o valor em causa não é muito comum.


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Fev 2019 às 10:48)

Brutal a passagem desta última célula por aqui, vejo telhas fora do sitio....

Rajada máxima subiu para *101km/h WNW
*


----------



## joselamego (1 Fev 2019 às 11:19)

Aguaceiros 
Temperatura descer 
8,9°C
86% hr
Acumulados de 6,4 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Fev 2019 às 11:27)

Thomar disse:


> Obrigado @Tiagolco e @Ricardo Carvalho pelos esclarecimentos!
> Corrijo então de grande estouro para grande descarga, o valor em causa não é muito comum.



Na boa @Thomar , por acaso também vi na altura o documentário que o Tiago falava, e depois acabei  por guardar esta GIF que o @Duarte Sousa publicou no dia seguinte


----------



## joselamego (1 Fev 2019 às 11:52)

Novamente granizo Forte em sande 
(Concelho de Marco de Canaveses )

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Fev 2019 às 11:55)




----------



## guimeixen (1 Fev 2019 às 11:59)

Bastante vento agora e a temperatura a descer, vai em 6,9ºC.


----------



## Snifa (1 Fev 2019 às 13:11)

Muito vento na rua, gelado e até empurra, segundo a TVi há estragos em Esposende, uma estação de serviço foi destruída pelo vento.

Com este tempo chuvoso, instável e ventoso, o radar de Arouca não aguenta e fica off....


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Fev 2019 às 13:30)

Aguaceiro há pouco, breves momentos com sol que fazem a temperatura subir, máxima de *9.9ºC* para já.  
Edit: Novo aguaceiro forte de granizo, o maior do dia deixando alguma acumulação, *8.5ºC.*


----------



## Cajo Viegas (1 Fev 2019 às 14:28)

Segundo a TSF e alguns relatos foi fechada uma escola em Espinho devido a estragos no telhado.


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Fev 2019 às 14:41)

Granizo com chuva forte agora a 1km da praia em Espinho

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (1 Fev 2019 às 14:49)

Que escuridão para norte!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Fev 2019 às 14:50)

guimeixen disse:


> Que escuridão para norte!



Ficamos à espera das magníficas


----------



## Pedro Matos (1 Fev 2019 às 14:59)

guimeixen disse:


> Que escuridão para norte!



Já começou o espetáculo


----------



## guimeixen (1 Fev 2019 às 15:01)

Trovão!


----------



## Pedro Matos (1 Fev 2019 às 15:02)

Pedro Matos disse:


> Já começou o espetáculo



Que chuvada!!! Acompanhada por ventania e Granizo!


----------



## RamalhoMR (1 Fev 2019 às 15:03)

Trovoada por Braga neste momento


----------



## guimeixen (1 Fev 2019 às 15:11)

Por aqui só choveu um pouco. A parte mais intensa passou ao lado. Agora a norte já se vê o céu com uma grande bigorna!


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Fev 2019 às 15:37)

Agora há pouco, só visto, o sol a incidir na escuridão que se aproxima de norte e o vento fortíssimo... Confesso que senti medo  10 graus atuais.


----------



## joselamego (1 Fev 2019 às 17:07)

Gondomar 
Granizo forte 
8,0°C graus 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (1 Fev 2019 às 17:10)

Aguaceiro, com trovões a  acompanhar.


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Fev 2019 às 17:20)

Há cerca de meia-hora vários flashes e trovões a O/NO Agora aguaceiro forte com algum granizo.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Fev 2019 às 17:41)

Boa tarde.

Por cá os aguaceiros vão-se sucedendo, alguns com granizo e pequena acumulação do mesmo.
Os aguaceiros por vezes são moderados a fortes.
O vento tem soprado moderado com rajadas, que por vezes são fortes a muito fortes, principalmente na passagem das células. De manhã comprovei que aqui em casa o vento estava moderado, e a 500 metros de casa estava francamente mais forte, uma diferença bem assinalável como o meu filho mais velho notou.
Desloquei-me até terras do Atlântico e tirei uma outra foto e vídeo. Logo que possa coloco aqui.

A cota de neve está alta de momento, acredito que acima dos 700\800 metros e sem acumulação. Há muita humidade, vento forte. Só em zonas mais interiores as condições serão boas para baixar um pouco o patamar...

O *acumulado* está nos *20,1 mm*.

*Tmín: 6,4ºC (10.52h)
Tmáx: 9,0ºC (14.52h)

Tactual: 8,0ºC
Hr: 83%*​


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Fev 2019 às 18:27)

"Hoje na Serra da Cabreira ( Vieira do Minho ) Fotos: José Peixoto"


----------



## Spak (1 Fev 2019 às 19:46)

joselamego disse:


> Gondomar
> Granizo forte
> 8,0°C graus
> 
> ...


Na zona onde termina a linha de metro em Gondomar e onde atualmente estão a construir a Mercadona, por volta das 16h30 mais coisa menos coisa caiu um raio que partiu tudo! Estava a trabalhar lá e ouvimos primeiro um estalo logo seguido de raio e trovão. A eletricidade foi abaixo mas regressou logo.
Que puto de susto!

Depois veio grande pé de água com granizo à mistura. 

(não percebi o que é foi o estalo que ouvimos primeiro)


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Fev 2019 às 20:07)

Boa noite.

Deixo aqui videos do mar esta tarde; desculpem mas não fiz qualquer edição aos vídeos; há muito barulho pois o vento por vezes era muito forte e instável.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Fev 2019 às 20:10)

Por aqui registo 8°c
Pitões das junias deve ter um nevao brutal!!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Fev 2019 às 20:17)

Deixo também imagens do mar alteroso ao início desta tarde:
A norte da Petrogal, em Matosinhos

























Foz do Douro, no Porto


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Fev 2019 às 21:00)

Granizo em Sobrado, Castelo de Paiva.


----------



## rokleon (1 Fev 2019 às 21:02)

Alto temporal por cá! Há cerca de 30 min a chover fortissimo (apanhei granizo fino). Não há registo de RADAR explicito infelizmente... Interessado por ver os acumulados de Porto e Aveiro (rede ipma).


----------



## joselamego (1 Fev 2019 às 21:40)

Boa noite 
Hoje um dia especial :
Tive de tudo e vi tudo :
Chuva forte 
Aguaceiros fortes 
Trovoadas fortes 
Granizo forte e várias vezes 
Vento forte e com rajadas 
Arco—íris 
Até neve vi (encosta da gralheira, junto minha escola )
Só faltou tornado 
.........
Máxima de 11,3°C
Atual de 8,8°C
82% hr
Pressão desceu até 992 hPa
Agora está a 1005 hPa
Acumulados de 9,3 mm


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (1 Fev 2019 às 21:44)

Granizo agora 
Uauuuu

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (1 Fev 2019 às 21:54)

Boas noites,

Aqui há minutos caiu um forte aguaceiro com granizo, apareceu quase do nada, o céu estava quase limpo aqui há meia hora e agora está completamente encoberto. Está fresco, 7,9ºC e sensação térmica de 3,1ºC  Podia nevar... 

Hoje à tarde fui ver se via a birra do Atlântico e afinal levei foi uma tareia da Helena! Que bruta...  Dei um pulinho ao Castro de São Paio, mas estava impossível. O vento era tanto e com rajadas tão fortes que uma delas atirou-me, literalmente, contra as cordas do passadiço. Depois veio a chuva... com pedrinhas de granizo que empurradas pelo vento magoavam que fartava... impossível pegar na máquina para registar o que quer que fosse. Fugi dali a sete pés 

Lá tentei outra vez já no Porto e no sítio do costume, na Foz. @Aristocrata não me viste a ser levado pelo vento?  Meu Deus, estava impossível. Vou ficar bastante surpreendido se a maioria das fotos não estiver tremida


----------



## João Pedro (1 Fev 2019 às 21:57)

Aristocrata disse:


> Deixo também imagens do mar alteroso ao início desta tarde:
> A norte da Petrogal, em Matosinhos
> 
> 
> ...



Conheço bem essas pedras... 
Não estava tão mau como pensei, e esperei, que estivesse. A Helena estava bruta, mas já vi outras a portarem-se muito pior...


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Fev 2019 às 22:27)

joselamego disse:


> Boa noite
> Hoje um dia especial :
> Tive de tudo e vi tudo :
> Chuva forte
> ...


Devias comemorar com um medronho!


----------



## joselamego (1 Fev 2019 às 22:47)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Devias comemorar com um medronho!


Sim, saudade do medronho de Monchique !
Vou na Páscoa a Monchique 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Fev 2019 às 22:55)

joselamego disse:


> Sim, saudade do medronho de Monchique !
> Vou na Páscoa a Monchique
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


Não tens mais garrafas?    Um abraço e aproveita a intempérie enquanto dura...


----------



## cookie (1 Fev 2019 às 23:03)

O dia de hoje foi passado entre Vila do Conde e São Mamede infesta. Dia de temporal, bastante vento, aguaceiros moderados a fortes e por vezes de granizo. Desde que cheguei a casa, pelas 19:30, já granizou 3 vezes. Alguma trovoada ao longo da tarde e da noite. As luzes tremeram mas para já não falhou nada. De vez em quando vem um vento incrível, até parece que se sente o prédio a abanar e que ronca.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (1 Fev 2019 às 23:27)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não tens mais garrafas?    Um abraço e aproveita a intempérie enquanto dura...


Não tenho !
Mas quando for a Monchique vou abastecer—me 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Fev 2019 às 00:22)

Por aqui *4.6ºC*, parece-me ser fruto de alguma inversão já porque está céu limpo. Duvido que caia mais algum aguaceiro. Parece que a Helena se reformou  Resta a mínima de Domingo e o evento estará terminado. Máxima de ontem: *10.1ºC*


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Fev 2019 às 02:08)

*2.7ºC*


----------



## joselamego (2 Fev 2019 às 09:33)

Bom dia !
Depois do dia magnífico de ontem voltamos ao sol 
Mínima se 5,0°C
Atual de 6,7°C
79% hr
Pressão a 1018 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Fev 2019 às 14:20)

Boa tarde.

Dia de muito sol hoje, começou limpo e agora pouco nublado. Bom para estar num local ao sol, protegido do vento. Pareço um gato ou um cão: a aquecer o pêlo. 
Bem, pelo menos já vi a acumulação de neve pelo Marão e está jeitosa. Acima dos 1000\1100 metros tem um boa camada. Já pior melhor, mas é o que se tem e tem de se valorizar...
Temos vento, moderado com rajadas, bem fresco por vezes (faz mesmo pensar: "Deve haver neve lá pra cima"), de N\NNO.

Deixo aqui estas imagens do rio Eiriz, aqui ao lado.
Nas 1ªs duas mostro a subida do nível entre as 10h e as 17.30h de 6ª feira, na 3ª mostro o nível do rio hoje pelas 12h. Já desceu consideravelmente. *A bacia hidrográfica é muito pequena*, pelo que é natural que sem chuva nas últimas 22\24h esteja assim...
6ª feira, 10h:




6ª feira, 17.30h




Hoje, 12h:





*Tmín: 3,1ºC
Tmáx: 10,1ºC

Tactual: 9,7ºC
Hr: 54%*​


João Pedro disse:


> Lá tentei outra vez já no Porto e no sítio do costume, na Foz. @Aristocrata *não me viste a ser levado pelo vento?* Meu Deus, estava impossível. Vou ficar bastante surpreendido se a maioria das fotos não estiver tremida


Eu fui ao Forte da Foz com um amigo, estavam vários fotógrafos com as suas teleobjectivas em punho nas "ameias" e até gracejei: "Anda aqui alguém de meteorologia?!" O povo olhou mas não me deve ter entendido bem...
E que vento que estava, tudo tremido como se pode ver nos meus vídeos.



João Pedro disse:


> Conheço bem essas pedras...
> Não estava tão mau como pensei, e esperei, que estivesse. A Helena estava bruta, mas já vi outras a portarem-se muito pior...


Por acaso achei que não estava como noutros temporais. Ondas bastante desfeitas, pouco organizadas e não tão altas assim. O vento, sim, o vento estava forte.
No episódio da tempestade "Doris", há 2 anos, as ondas estavam melhores:


----------



## João Pedro (2 Fev 2019 às 14:59)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Dia de muito sol hoje, começou limpo e agora pouco nublado. Bom para estar num local ao sol, protegido do vento. Pareço um gato ou um cão: a aquecer o pêlo.
> Bem, pelo menos já vi a acumulação de neve pelo Marão e está jeitosa. Acima dos 1000\1100 metros tem um boa camada. Já pior melhor, mas é o que se tem e tem de se valorizar...
> ...


Eu não estava no forte, estava mesmo lá em baixo junto ao que resta do Xis. Se calhar até entenderam, não se quiseram foi acusar 
Concordo, fiquei um bocadinho deprimido com esta depressão  Mas ainda deu para apanhar alguns momentos interessantes, mais lá para a seguir ao jantar publico uma meia dúzia de fotos 

----------------------
O acumulado ontem, como esperado, foi inferior ao dos dias anteriores: 8,1 mm. No entanto, nada de se deitar fora. A rajada máxima na estação de referência foi de 64,4 km/h. Pena não ter levado o anemómetro comigo, tenho quase a certeza que apanhei mais forte que isso no castro de São Paio.

Hoje o dia não podia ser mais diferente; começou com muito sol e limpo, mais frio — mínima de 5,4ºC — e com menos vento. A caminhada matinal junto ao mar foi bem agradável. Agora céu já bastante mais nublado, muitos "carneirinhos" no céu, mas com muito sol ainda e 11ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Fev 2019 às 15:13)

João Pedro disse:


> Eu não estava no forte, estava mesmo lá em baixo junto ao que resta do Xis.


Também fui esse sítio, estava apenas uma pessoa com máquina em punho. E estava mesmo quase a começar um aguaceiro jeitoso. Eram 15.30h aproximadamente.
-
O céu apresenta cerca de 3 octas (3\8) de nebulosidade e o vento mantêm-se moderado com rajadas.
E nota-se o frio com *Temp aparente de 5,0ºC* e *Tactual de 9,7ºC*. *Hr: 52%*.
A próxima noite vai ser fria, se o vento parar as mínimas serão bastante baixas.


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Fev 2019 às 16:02)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Brutal a passagem desta última célula por aqui, vejo telhas fora do sitio....
> 
> Rajada máxima subiu para *101km/h WNW*




Aqui fica um video que encontrei no Facebook, impressionante a força do vento nesta altura :


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Fev 2019 às 22:13)

*1.2°C*, a ver se tenho uma boa mínima devido ao vento nulo + o frio em altitude.


----------



## João Pedro (2 Fev 2019 às 22:20)

Aristocrata disse:


> Também fui esse sítio, estava apenas uma pessoa com máquina em punho. E estava mesmo quase a começar um aguaceiro jeitoso. Eram 15.30h aproximadamente.
> -
> O céu apresenta cerca de 3 octas (3\8) de nebulosidade e o vento mantêm-se moderado com rajadas.
> E nota-se o frio com *Temp aparente de 5,0ºC* e *Tactual de 9,7ºC*. *Hr: 52%*.
> A próxima noite vai ser fria, se o vento parar as mínimas serão bastante baixas.


A essa hora não era eu então, andei por lá entre as 17h00 e as 17h30. 
Cá ficam então algumas fotos da Helena deprimida, das poucas que se aproveitaram 




Helene's Depression. Porto, 01-02-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Helene's Depression. Porto, 01-02-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Helene's Depression. Porto, 01-02-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Helene's Depression. Porto, 01-02-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Helene's Depression. Porto, 01-02-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Helene's Depression. Porto, 01-02-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr
Lá fora a noite segue calma e fria, com 6,5ºC


----------



## dlourenco (2 Fev 2019 às 23:25)

Alguns registos da tarde em Castro Laboreiro e Lamas de Mouro. Quando já nada o fazia prever, começou a nevar intensamente por volta das 18h 
























Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A6000 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Fev 2019 às 00:07)

*0.3ºC*, frio, mas contava com uma melhor descida


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Fev 2019 às 01:37)

"Miseráveis"* -0.3ºC*, o vento era suposto ser quase nulo mas não o está a ser 
Edit (2:47): *-1.0ºC*


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Fev 2019 às 08:26)

Bom dia,
Inicio de dia gelado, sigo com *0.4ºC* o vento sopra moderado de Leste / ENE

Nuvens altas e nevoeiro em aproximação vindo do Douro.


----------



## João Pedro (3 Fev 2019 às 09:08)

Bom dia!
Muito frio pelo Porto; 2,2ºC neste momento. Sensação térmica de 0,9ºC  A mínima foi de 1,8ºC depois de uma queda abrupta de 3ºC em apenas 6 minutos entre as 7h53 e as 7h59. Céu muito encoberto e nevoeiro sobre o Douro.


----------



## cookie (3 Fev 2019 às 09:45)

Por VC de momento a estação marca 5graus. Dia de sol.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (3 Fev 2019 às 09:53)

Bom dia,

Início de dia com geada e mínima de -0,3°C. Podia ter descido mais se as nuvens altas tivessem demorado mais um pouco a chegar. Agora 1,8°C. Tirei algumas fotos aos cristais e uma poça com água congelada, mais logo coloco aqui.


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Fev 2019 às 10:16)

Boas,
Mínima por aqui desceu aos* 0.0ºC *(Temperatura mais baixa desde que faço registos com Davis)


Cenário visto do Monte da Virgem esta manhã:


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Fev 2019 às 10:44)

Bom dia pensava que está madrugada  a temperatura ia ser mais baixa de qualquer maneira registei -1°c

Eu a pensar que ia tirar aquelas fotos de longo alcance mas com esta neblina...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Fev 2019 às 13:53)

Mínima de -*2.0°C *


----------



## joselamego (3 Fev 2019 às 14:05)

Boa tarde, 
Céu limpo 
Manhã com nevoeiro e nuvens
Mínima de 1,2°C
Os campos estavam brancos da geada 
Temperatura atual de 11,2°C
59% hr
Pressão a 1028 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Fev 2019 às 15:44)

Boa tarde.

Hoje de manhã a geada era moderada a forte (segundo relato de populares...). O sono era muito. 
Temos o céu pouco nublado, com alguma nebulosidade alta dispersa.
O vento tem soprado fraco, de *NNE* a *O *de momento.

*Tmín: -1,5ºC

Tactual: 11,7ºC (Tmáx do dia)
Hr: 48%*​


----------



## guimeixen (3 Fev 2019 às 17:50)

Aqui estão algumas fotos que tirei aos cristais de gelo e à água congelada. Quando já havia menos nuvens altas de manhã fui ao Sameiro para ver a neve que tinha no Gerês.








Frost crystals by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Frost crystals by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr














Serra da Cabreira:






Acho que nesta é a Serra do Alvão, corrijam-me se estiver errado.






Serra Amarela:






Serra do Soajo:






Serra do Gerês:




Gerês with snow, Portugal by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Fev 2019 às 21:14)

*1.2°C*, desce melhor do que ontem para já.


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Fev 2019 às 21:39)

Boa noite.

Já temos frio.
Nada de especial mas é frio.
Vamos ver se amanhã sempre temos chuva fraca na zona.

Tactual: 1,7°C
Hr: 73%


----------



## c0ldPT (4 Fev 2019 às 02:14)

*-1.1ºC*


----------



## cookie (4 Fev 2019 às 08:28)

De momento 3 graus por Azurara. Acredito que haja gelo nos passadiços.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (4 Fev 2019 às 09:09)

Bom dia 
Diretamente da rua de Santa Catarina — Porto 
Por Gondomar a mínima foi de 1,8°C
Atual de 3,5°C
Pressão a 1030 hPa
86% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (4 Fev 2019 às 17:39)

Boa tarde, 
Céu limpo 
Temperatura máxima de 12,9°C
71% hr
Atual de 11,1°C
Pressão a 1029 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Fev 2019 às 21:04)

Noite fria por aqui 5°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (4 Fev 2019 às 21:13)

Boas noites,

Dia frio pelo Porto, mas mais quente que ontem. Ainda assim, é sempre uma alegria ver uma mínima de 2,8ºC tão perto do Atlântico 
Muito sol e algumas nuvens bem fotogénicas ao longo do dia. A máxima chegou aos 12,6ºC. Neste momento estão 8,1ºC e céu limpo.



guimeixen disse:


> Aqui estão algumas fotos que tirei aos cristais de gelo e à água congelada. Quando já havia menos nuvens altas de manhã fui ao Sameiro para ver a neve que tinha no Gerês.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As três primeiras estão magníficas  As minhas experiências macro até ver têm sido um pouco, digamos que _disappointing_... não consigo focar o raio da lente...


----------



## guimeixen (4 Fev 2019 às 22:17)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> Dia frio pelo Porto, mas mais quente que ontem. Ainda assim, é sempre uma alegria ver uma mínima de 2,8ºC tão perto do Atlântico
> Muito sol e algumas nuvens bem fotogénicas ao longo do dia. A máxima chegou aos 12,6ºC. Neste momento estão 8,1ºC e céu limpo.
> ...




Obrigado! 

Da primeira vez que tirei também não estava a conseguir focar. Como a objetiva não está ligada à máquina, a abertura ficou a f/22 e por isso não ficavam tão bem focadas. Ao pôr um bocadinho de uma folha de um caderno/revista ou outra coisa na parte onde se controla a abertura como mostra na foto em baixo vai aumentar a abertura e as fotos já vão ficar melhores. Mesmo assim ainda é complicado pois basta tremer um bocado que fica desfocada, daí eu usar o flash (usei-o nessas três). Algumas vezes tento tirar com a luz natural quando começa a dar sol nos cristais mas são ainda menos as fotos que se aproveitam, mas quando ficam bem, costumam ser as mais bonitas.


----------



## joselamego (5 Fev 2019 às 12:05)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 3,5°C
73% hr
Atual de 11,6°C
Pressão a 1030 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## rokleon (5 Fev 2019 às 14:53)

Há cerca de 40 minutos em V. N. Gaia. A notar se nevoeiro muito disperso e a poluição algo presa, no horizonte. Vista para oeste
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu View através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (6 Fev 2019 às 09:49)

Bom dia,

Mínima de 2,3°C e muito nevoeiro. Estou neste momento a tirar fotos para uma time lapse ao nevoeiro visto de cima.


----------



## joselamego (6 Fev 2019 às 13:27)

Boa tarde,
Manhã de nevoeiro 
Mínima de 3,9°C
75% hr
Pressão a 1025 hPa
Temperatura atual de 13,5°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (6 Fev 2019 às 19:15)

Fotos e uma pequena time lapse do nevoeiro de hoje de manhã:




Foggy morning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (6 Fev 2019 às 22:20)

guimeixen disse:


> Obrigado!
> 
> Da primeira vez que tirei também não estava a conseguir focar. Como a objetiva não está ligada à máquina, a abertura ficou a f/22 e por isso não ficavam tão bem focadas. Ao pôr um bocadinho de uma folha de um caderno/revista ou outra coisa na parte onde se controla a abertura como mostra na foto em baixo vai aumentar a abertura e as fotos já vão ficar melhores. Mesmo assim ainda é complicado pois basta tremer um bocado que fica desfocada, daí eu usar o flash (usei-o nessas três). Algumas vezes tento tirar com a luz natural quando começa a dar sol nos cristais mas são ainda menos as fotos que se aproveitam, mas quando ficam bem, costumam ser as mais bonitas.


As minhas objetivas não têm esse mecanismo à vista. Tenho de continuar a testar, acho que comecei com coisas pequenas demais, do tipo fungos e pólen... 
O pano da tábua de passar a ferro, no entanto, dá umas fotos incríveis 



guimeixen disse:


> Fotos e uma pequena time lapse do nevoeiro de hoje de manhã:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Belíssimas 

----------------------

E por cá, nada de especial a reportar. Dia fresco com mínima de 5,1ºC e máxima de 12,9. Neste momento 9,2ºC. 
Ao longo do dia o céu foi-se apresentando bastante nublado por nuvens altas. Ao final da tarde abriu um pouco, proporcionado um bonito e inesperado poente. O nosso amigo Atlântico anda outra vez enraivecido. Deve estar farto do antílope como nós...


----------



## joselamego (7 Fev 2019 às 20:36)

Boa noite,
Manhã com céu nublado , nevoeiro e chuvisco 
Tarde de sol 
Máxima de 14,7°C
Atual de 9,5°C
90% hr
Acumulado de 0,1 mm (devido nevoeiro )


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (8 Fev 2019 às 09:55)

Bom dia 
Céu nublado 
Mínima de 7,1°C
Atual de 9,4°C
1023 hPa
91% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## rokleon (8 Fev 2019 às 16:22)

As 9 da manha em S.M. da Feira
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu View através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (8 Fev 2019 às 16:48)

Por aqui está um dia de céu nublado e vento frio de sul.


----------



## Snifa (8 Fev 2019 às 17:53)

Boas, 

chuva por aqui com *0.5 mm* acumulados.

11.9ºc actuais.


----------



## joselamego (8 Fev 2019 às 20:07)

Boa noite, 
Céu nublado 
Chuva fraca 
Acumulados de 0,9 mm
10,8°C atuais 
91% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (9 Fev 2019 às 20:45)

Boa noite 
Céu nublado 
Chuvisco 
0,1 mm
Máxima de 14,7°C
Atual de 12,2°C
87% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (9 Fev 2019 às 23:55)

Está a chover 
Chuva fraca 
Acumulados de 0,5 mm
Temperatura atual de 12,1°C
90% hr
1020 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (10 Fev 2019 às 09:18)

Bom dia, 

manhã com chuva moderada e  persistente, vento por vezes forte de SW, *14.4 mm* acumulados até ao momento. 

13.1ºc actuais, algum nevoeiro


----------



## joselamego (10 Fev 2019 às 12:16)

Bom dia 
Chuva fraca a moderada de madrugada e início da manhã 
Céu nublado, algumas abertas de sol 
Acumulados de 8,0 mm 
13,7°C 
86% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Fev 2019 às 13:20)

Boa tarde.

No inicio da semana a bela da gripe atacou cá em casa. Resultado: ninho! 
Para melhorar a coisa, eis que a internet\televisão foi-se (!) num maravilhoso serviço meo\altice, o qual me deixou "apeado" de 2ª feira manhã cedo até final da tarde de 5ª feira.
O computador utilizado para a estação meteorológica, que trabalha 24\24h desde 2011 deu o berro na 5ª feira ao final da tarde. Acho que não gostou de estar parado desde 2ª feira. Assim um novo virá ao serviço amanhã ou 3ª feira.
Como tal estou sem dados, exceto os actuais...

Bem, estes dias lá tivemos alguma chuva fraca, na 5ª e na 6ª feira.
Ontem já tivemos chuva fraca a moderada, e esta madrugada\início de manhã tivemos a mesma moderada a forte (curtos períodos), bem co-adjuvada pelo vento moderado com rajadas fortes.
Já não chove desde as 11h, o sol já apareceu por entre a capa de nuvens.
O vento sopra agora fraco a moderado.
Nas *últimas 24h* o *acumulado* foi de* 32,6 mm*. Não disponho de totais de ontem ou de hoje.

*Tactual: 13,6ºC
Hr: 86%*​


----------



## João Pedro (10 Fev 2019 às 22:24)

Boas noites,

Isto tem estado animado pelo Porto nestes últimos dias... 
OK, OK... ontem e hoje até foram dias um bocadinho mais interessantes do que os anteriores... Caíram umas belas pingas, é verdade! 
10,41 mm acumulados aqui pelos meus lados hoje, nada mau! 

Temperaturas bem elevadas hoje, com a mínima a ficar nos 8,8ºC e a máxima nos 13,2ºC. Neste momento 8,7ºC.
O poente esteve bonito. Valeu a pena a ida até à praia, apesar do vento gelado 




Sunset. Memória Beach, 10-02-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Memória Beach, 10-02-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Memória Beach, 10-02-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Memória Beach, 10-02-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Snifa (11 Fev 2019 às 07:31)

Bom dia, 

manhã fria, mínima e actual *3.7 ºc*. 

Algum nevoeiro a vir de E/SE, o típico nevoeiro gelado que se forma no Douro. 

Ontem o acumulado ficou nos *15.4 mm*.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Fev 2019 às 12:56)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> Isto tem estado animado pelo Porto nestes últimos dias...
> OK, OK... ontem e hoje até foram dias um bocadinho mais interessantes do que os anteriores... Caíram umas belas pingas, é verdade!
> ...



Essa praia tem qualquer coisa de especial, que luz fantástica caramba!  Fantásticas como sempre


----------



## joselamego (11 Fev 2019 às 16:11)

Boa tarde ,
Céu limpo 
Choveu ontem de manhã 
De resto apenas sono ::::::
Mínima fresca hoje 3,9°C
Temperatura amena está hora 
15,7°C
55% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Fev 2019 às 21:25)

Dia de primavera pelo Porto, muito Sol e temperatura bastante agradável.

Neste momento, em Rio Tinto, 10,0ºC.


----------



## joselamego (12 Fev 2019 às 08:13)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 7,2°C
Atual de 9,1°C
66% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Fev 2019 às 10:31)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *7,1ºC *em Rio Tinto. Agora 13,2ºC e apenas algumas nuvens altas no céu.


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Fev 2019 às 12:34)

Bom dia,

Ontem o amanhecer foi gelado devido ao nevoeiro que apareceu, vindo do Douro. A mínima por aqui foi de *1.7ºC*

Deixo aqui o registo fotográfico, do mar de nuvens baixas sobre Gaia e o Porto:







Hoje mínima mais alta *7.2ºC  *com céu limpo . Agora *13.8ºC* com *53%* de humidade.
*
*


----------



## joselamego (12 Fev 2019 às 22:57)

Boa noite 
Dia de sol 
Máxima de 17,8°C
Atual 9,9°C
71% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (12 Fev 2019 às 23:14)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Essa praia tem qualquer coisa de especial, que luz fantástica caramba! Fantásticas como sempre


A praia de Memória é assim, fica muitas vezes na memória  Estava uma luz especialmente bonita naquele fim de tarde, muito "limpa". Obrigado Ricardo 



Joaopaulo disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Ontem o amanhecer foi gelado devido ao nevoeiro que apareceu, vindo do Douro. A mínima por aqui foi de *1.7ºC*
> 
> ...


Assim visto de cima o efeito é ainda mais espetacular! Quem diria que por baixo de todo aquele nevoeiro está esse colosso que é o nosso Douro? 

Por cá a mínima também foi bem baixa, até parecia que se estava no inverno caramba!  Uns belos 1,8ºC. A máxima, por sua vez, foi também bastante avantajada; 15,9ºC. Sentiu-se bem o calorzinho... 

De resto nada de especial a assinalar, muito sol todo o dia e um vento fraco e frio a soprar lá fora. 10,9ºC neste momento.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Fev 2019 às 14:39)

Mínima de *5,5ºC* em Rio Tinto, mais baixa que ontem.

Mais uma tarde primaveril em perspectiva. 21ºC previstos amanhã e sexta-feira


----------



## joselamego (13 Fev 2019 às 21:10)

Boa noite
Céu limpo
Máxima de 18,3°C
Atual de 12,2°C
69% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (14 Fev 2019 às 15:37)

Autêntico forno para Fevereiro hoje. Desci ao local de inversão e vai marcando 23 graus à sombra, de manhã havia geada.  De salientar que quando o vento pára de soprar está-se muito bem à sombra mesmo de manga curta.


----------



## Snifa (14 Fev 2019 às 21:30)

Boas, 

por aqui início de dia fresco com mínima de *8.8 ºc*, durante a tarde a temperatura  esteve bem amena, máxima de *20.5 ºc*.

Neste momento 14.7ºc , vento fraco de E e 58% HR.


----------



## joselamego (14 Fev 2019 às 21:52)

Boa noite 
Céu limpo 
Sol e ameno
Máxima de 20,6°C
Atual de 13,4°C
61% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (14 Fev 2019 às 22:22)

Boa noite,

Dia absurdamente primaveril pelo Porto... ao início da tarde deixei o carro junto ao mar e uma hora depois o termómetro marcava 31ºC... Na verdade estavam "apenas" 19ºC, o suficiente, no entanto, para quase nos fazer esquecer que estamos a meio de fevereiro...  Neste momento ainda uns incríveis 14,7ºC. A máxima chegou aos 20,4ºC e a mínima só desceu aos 9,3ºC.


----------



## c0ldPT (14 Fev 2019 às 22:50)

Máxima de *23.4ºC* por aqui


----------



## joselamego (16 Fev 2019 às 10:59)

Bom dia 
Outro dia de sol 
Minima de 8,2°C
Atual de 15,9°C
56% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (16 Fev 2019 às 11:22)

Bom dia,

Ontem foi mais um dia a passar dos 20ºC, chegou aos 21,2ºC.
Hoje a mínima foi de 5,9ºC e já vai a caminho para mais um dia acima dos 20ºC.

Com todas a nuvens altas de ontem foi visível um halo de 22º e vi também pela primeira vez, um halo de 9º como se vê na segunda foto aquele halo mais pequeno dentro do halo maior. Nestas duas páginas (aqui e aqui) deste site explica que a sua formação se deve a cristais de gelo com uma forma piramidal.


----------



## joselamego (16 Fev 2019 às 21:39)

Boa noite 
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 19,2°C
Atual de 12,2°C
69% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (16 Fev 2019 às 23:46)

Boa noite,

Mais um dia passado a papel químico dos últimos: quente, seco e luminoso. Máxima de 18,4ºC e mínima de 9,1ºC. Neste momento 10,4ºC.
Durante a manhã andei pelo vale do Âncora, em terras de Viana e Caminha e, apesar da proximidade da serra, o ambiente era de uma bela manhã de primavera. Muita água a correr pelo Âncora, não esperava que estivesse tão bem abastecido. Sinal que as três nascentes no topo da Serra d'Arga continuam a correr bem 

Venham de lá amanhã os preciosos, e cada vez menos, milímetros previstos...


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Fev 2019 às 12:26)

Boa tarde.

Agora com nova máquina, a estação está de novo on-line.
Pena a perda de dados de dia 7 a dia 11, o Cumulus não fez a recepção de dados como esperado.

Ontem tivemos um dia bem primaveril, com algum calorzinho pela tarde. A amplitude térmica foi interessante: *Tmín: 2,0ºC* e *Tmáx: 20,0ºC*)
Hoje temos então céu muito nublado e vento fraco que se tem tornado por vezes moderado.
De manhã o sol ainda brilhou mas agora está oculto por uma capa nebulosa cada vez mais espessa.
Venha de lá essa chuva: e eu também ao vosso convívio - esta última semana foi bem complicada com o trabalho e o cansaço acumulado a deixar-me "exausto".

*Tactual: 15,5ºC
Hr: 53%*​


----------



## joselamego (17 Fev 2019 às 16:26)

Boa tarde 
Céu nublado 
Máxima de 17,1°C
Atual de 15,1°C
71% hr
Pressão a 1017 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (17 Fev 2019 às 22:30)

Boa noite,

Um dia inteiro à espera da chuva que já devia estar a cair desde o início da tarde aqui por estas bandas... 
Que tortura ver aquela água toda a cair no mar a tarde toda e nós aqui sequiosos a vê-la passar...  Nem uma pinga ainda, parece que está finalmente a chegar... vamos lá a ver o que cai.

Fora isto, foi um dia ligeiramente mais fresco do que os anteriores; máxima de 15,7ºC e mínima de 7,9ºC. De manhã soprava um vento bastante frio junto ao mar.

O amanhecer foi bonito 



Sunrise. Porto, 17-02-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunrise. Porto, 17-02-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## joselamego (17 Fev 2019 às 22:58)

Boa noite 
Já chove 
0,4 mm
12,1°C
85% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Fev 2019 às 23:43)

2,2 mm acumulados 
11,9°C
88% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Fev 2019 às 08:10)

Bom dia.

A chuva, que era para ser "chuva" já se foi. 
Nada de moderada, nada de forte.
O *acumulado* de ontem ficou nos *2,3 mm* e o de hoje nos *5,3 mm*.
O céu apresenta-se muito nublado de momento e o vento sopra fraco.

*Tactual: 8,7ºC
Hr: 83%*​
Tenham uma boa semana.


----------



## joselamego (18 Fev 2019 às 14:44)

Boa tarde 
Céu nublado , mas deverá abrir daqui a poucas horas 
Choveu menos do que o previsto no Norte 
Ontem e hoje total de 7,1 mm
Temperatura atual de 12,5°C
76% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (18 Fev 2019 às 18:55)

Boas tardes,

Relativamente ao "evento" de ontem/hoje, ora bem, miserável ou não, é essa a questão... se por um lado os miseráveis 6,4 mm acumulados pela estação IPMA de Massarelos e os ainda mais miseráveis 5,07 mm aqui da estação de referência — o Victor Hugo de certezinha absoluta que estava era a pensar nestes miseráveis acumulados quando escreveu Os Miseráveis  — são efetivamente miseráveis face às previsões que já de si não eram grande coisa, uns miseráveis milímetros sempre são melhores do que 0 milímetros...  Certo? 

E pronto, foi engraçado ver os pavimentos molhados durante a manhã. Assim à primeira vista parecia que tinha rebentado algum cano, já que começamos a não nos lembrar que a chuva também pode ser uma das causas para isso... 

Dia muito nublado, mas com algumas ensolaradas abertas. Máxima de 14,3ºC e mínima de 8,2ºC.


----------



## Snifa (19 Fev 2019 às 06:47)

Bom dia,

manhã fria, mínima de *3.2ºc* .

Neste momento 3.5ºc, vento  fraco de N e 96% HR, algum nevoeiro/neblina visível em certas zonas.

Fevereiro segue com uns fracos *33 mm* acumulados, não se vislumbra chuva nos próximos tempos, pelo que deverá acabar bem abaixo da média.


----------



## joselamego (19 Fev 2019 às 09:40)

Bom dia 
O dia amanheceu com imenso nevoeiro 
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 4,3°C
Atual de 6,7°C
89% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (19 Fev 2019 às 09:40)

Bom dia,

Hoje o dia começou geada e nevoeiro nas zonas mais baixas. Ao lado do estádio do Braga, onde tem campos e um curso de água, a vegetação parecia estar toda a fumegar quando começou a dar sol e a derreter a geada.
A mínima aqui na minha zona foi de 1,4ºC.


----------



## guimeixen (19 Fev 2019 às 21:32)

Deixo-vos algumas fotos que tirei de manhã:


----------



## joselamego (20 Fev 2019 às 06:57)

Bom dia 
Neblinas matinais 
4,2°C
88% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (20 Fev 2019 às 07:03)

Bom dia, 

mais uma manhã fria, mínima de *3.6 ºc* , neste momento 3.8 ºc, 89% HR, vento fraco de E.

Alguma nebulosidade alta.


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Fev 2019 às 07:35)

Bom dia,

Temperatura atual *3.1**ºC* (Mínima do dia), com *92%* de humidade.

Vento moderado de Leste com rajadas de *27km/h*, algum desconforto térmico.


----------



## guimeixen (20 Fev 2019 às 13:25)

Bom dia,

Mínima de 2,1ºC estragada pelas nuvens altas que vieram de madrugada e ainda continuam por aqui.
Agora vê-se um halo de 22º, um upper tangent arc e um sun dog no lado direito. Nunca vi assim tantos fenómenos óticos de uma vez!


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Fev 2019 às 15:14)

Boa tarde.

Ontem, dia de sol\escassa nebulosidade, tive uma *Tmín* de *-0,6ºC* e uma *Tmáx* de *14,0ºC*.

Hoje acordei com céu muito nublado por nuvens altas (haverá poeira africana embebida na massa de ar?).
Ainda tivemos geada por cá mas relativamente fraca.
Hoje o sol não permite uma sensação de calor, mas está mais quente que ontem.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de SSO.

*Tmín: 0,3ºC
Tmáx: 15,3ºC

Tactual: 14,9ºC
Hr: 60%*​


----------



## guimeixen (20 Fev 2019 às 21:42)

Duas fotos dos fenómenos ópticos que vi hoje por volta da 13h20.
É visível um halo de 22º, um arco tangente superior e um parélio (ou sun dog em inglês que é mais engraçado )
Na segunda foto é um pouco mais visível o arco tangente superior.


----------



## joselamego (20 Fev 2019 às 21:44)

Céu limpo 
Máxima de 15,6°C
Atual de 10,0°C
82% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Fev 2019 às 10:07)

Boa dia.

De novo temos um dia com muita nebulosidade alta.
O sol vai conseguindo mostrar-se mas timidamente. Apesar disso nota-se um ar mais seco e quente do que os dias anteriores.
O vento fraco de NNE.

*Tmín: 2,7ºC

Tactual: 12,2ºC
Hr: 72%
*​


guimeixen disse:


> ... *um halo de 22º*, *um arco tangente superior* e *um parélio...*


Muito fenómeno junto. Bom apanhado!


----------



## joselamego (21 Fev 2019 às 11:11)

Bom dia 
Nebulosidade alta 
Mínima de 7,1°C
Atual de 14,9°C
73% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (21 Fev 2019 às 16:35)

Tempo primaveril 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (22 Fev 2019 às 14:20)

guimeixen disse:


> Duas fotos dos fenómenos ópticos que vi hoje por volta da 13h20.
> É visível um halo de 22º, um arco tangente superior e um parélio (ou sun dog em inglês que é mais engraçado )
> Na segunda foto é um pouco mais visível o arco tangente superior.


Também o vi, mas sem o arco tangente superior. Muito forte, via-se perfeitamente o halo.











--------------------------

Hoje o dia segue quente como o de ontem. 21,5ºC neste momento... máxima do dia 
A mínima esteve nos 9,8ºC.

Muitas poeiras na atmosfera, luz esbranquiçada agora, em contraste com a muito amarelada que se observava ao final da manhã junto ao mar.


----------



## joselamego (22 Fev 2019 às 18:10)

Boa tarde 
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 22,2°C
Atual de 19,2°C
44% hrs
1026 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Fev 2019 às 22:14)

Boa noite.

Hoje manteve-se o céu parcialmente nublado com nuvens altas misturadas com pó africano. O céu ainda não anda limpo...
Ainda assim o dia foi mais quente do que ontem, tendo ultrapassado os 20ºC.
As noites são frias mas hoje, ao contrário de ontem, não vi geada nas redondezas - talvez em zonas um pouco mais afastadas e junto aos rios se tenha formado.
O vento ainda soprou moderado, com rajadas, ao início d atarde, estando agora fraco.

*Tmín: 3,7ºC
Tmáx: 20,6ºC

Tactual: 9,3ºC
Hr: 55%
*​*Tenham um excelente fim de semana. *


----------



## c0ldPT (22 Fev 2019 às 22:31)

Temperatura durante a tarde a rondar os 21/22 graus, incrível como alguns locais do litoral norte ainda se mantêm nos 16/17 graus a esta hora  por aqui uns 10 graus abaixo disso, mesmo assim muito fraco para Fevereiro. Hoje de manhã muito pouca geada, parece mais início de Abril do que fim de Fevereiro...


----------



## ampa62 (23 Fev 2019 às 00:44)

Boa noite.
Por Covas, um ameno dia de Prmavera.13 C a esta hora não  é normal.


----------



## joselamego (23 Fev 2019 às 10:25)

Bom dia 
Céu coberto por nuvens altas 
Mínima de 9,4°C
Atual de 13,6°C
72% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (23 Fev 2019 às 18:18)

Dados de hoje 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (24 Fev 2019 às 09:50)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 9,5°C
Atual de 15,2°C
62% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (24 Fev 2019 às 10:00)

Bom dia,

por aqui mínima de *10.2ºc* , neste momento 16.2ºc e 52% HR, vento fraco de E/ESE, mais um dia com máxima certamente  acima dos 20ºc .

Hoje com céu um pouco mais limpo de poeiras, visibilidade razoável mesmo a elevada altitude.

Foto de há momentos, A 380 da Emirates  na  rota Nova York para o Dubai, quando passava a mais de 11 mil metros sobre o Porto:


----------



## joselamego (24 Fev 2019 às 20:37)

Boa noite 
Céu limpo 
Máxima mais elevada hoje 
23,6°C
Atual de 16,4°C
63% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (25 Fev 2019 às 11:03)

Bom dia, 

Bela foto. Com que objetiva conseguiste este detalhe?

Por Covas sigo com 13.7 ºC e 72% HR. Apesar de ser uma zona chuvosa nota-se já a secura do terreno. Já tenho a rega a funcionar.




Snifa disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> por aqui mínima de *10.2ºc* , neste momento 16.2ºc e 52% HR, vento fraco de E/ESE, mais um dia com máxima certamente  acima dos 20ºc .
> 
> ...


----------



## c0ldPT (25 Fev 2019 às 14:05)

Que forno!  Sigo com céu limpo, brisa fraca e *25.8°C*, sim e o sensor está à sombra, protegido. Ah e sim, estamos em Fevereiro não Maio acho


----------



## joselamego (25 Fev 2019 às 15:28)

Boa tarde, 
Céu limpo 
Ontem um pouco mais quente que hoje , mesmo assim ainda quente 
Temperatura atual de 21,4°C
42% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Fev 2019 às 21:19)

Boa noite.

Mas que dias estes. Estão a habituar-nos MUITO mal! Muito mal...
Noites frias, dias quentes, em fevereiro. Quem diria? T-shirt durante toda a tarde, o sol a dourar a pele - estive a trabalhar na horta, não foi praia, mas mesmo assim serviu...

Ontem tive uma *Tmín* de *4,8ºC* e *Tmáx* de *22,2ºC*.
Neste momento temos céu limpo e vento fraco de N.

*Tmín: 4,1ºC
Tmáx: 22,5ºC

Tactual: 9,4ºC
Hr: 51%*​


----------



## ampa62 (25 Fev 2019 às 21:45)

Estatisticas....

Máxima deste dia em 2016....11.5ºC, 2017....15.5ºC......2018.....14.7ºC......hoje....2019..........19.9ºC.

Registos pluviométricos .....45.2 mm em Fevereiro de 2019 contra os 433 mm de 2016.

Ainda se estivesse de férias...


----------



## João Pedro (25 Fev 2019 às 22:07)

Boa noite,

Mais um "maravilhoso" dia de primavera pelo Porto, com uma bonita máxima de 22,5ºC  Não posso com este calor... 
A mínima foi de 11,2ºC e neste momento, a 25 de fevereiro e às 10 da noite estão 15,3ºC 

Hoje algumas formações nebulosas interessantes ao longo do dia para desenjoar... ao final da tarde acabei por ter pena de não ter levado a máquina até à Foz, o poente não prometia muito, mas acabou por se revelar bem interessante. Fica um registo possível com o meu pobre telemóvel...


----------



## joselamego (26 Fev 2019 às 10:37)

Bom dia, 
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 9,6°C
Atual de 16,6°C 
61% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## 1337 (26 Fev 2019 às 16:38)

25ºC ás 15 H na estação de Ponte de Lima


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Fev 2019 às 16:56)

João Pedro disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Mais um "maravilhoso" dia de primavera pelo Porto, com uma bonita máxima de 22,5ºC  Não posso com este calor...
> A mínima foi de 11,2ºC e neste momento, a 25 de fevereiro e às 10 da noite estão 15,3ºC
> ...



Quando o artista é de excelência, o trabalho é sempre ao nível do mesmo


----------



## Snifa (26 Fev 2019 às 17:35)

ampa62 disse:


> Com que objetiva conseguiste este detalhe?



Boa tarde,

eu usei a Canon EF 100-400 mm L mas as condições não eram as ideais, ainda assim o detalhe foi aceitável.

Por aqui continua o mesmo tipo de tempo dos dias anteriores com inícios de dias frescos e tardes quentes para a época, mínima de *10.5ºc* e máxima* 24.0 ºc*  

Neste momento vai entrando nebulosidade alta, sigo com 20.8ºc , vento fraco e 42% HR.

A ver se amanhã e nos próximos dias chove alguma coisa e as temperaturas máximas finalmente baixam para valores mais normais.


----------



## joselamego (26 Fev 2019 às 19:20)

Boa noite, 
Depois de um dia de céu limpo, durante a tarde o céu foi ficando coberto .
Temperatura máxima de 24,2°C
Atual de 17,9°C
50% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (26 Fev 2019 às 22:35)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Quando o artista é de excelência, o trabalho é sempre ao nível do mesmo


Até fico sem resposta a tal elogio...  Obrigado 

-------------------

E cá pelo burgo mais um dia quente, o mais quente até ver e esperemos que tão depressa não venha outro destes...  23,2ºC de máxima. Fiz uma caminhada durante a manhã, na praia, de calções e dentro de água...  Estava fria, mas depressa me habituei à temperatura.

O céu estava parcialmente nublado, com grandes e fortes iridescências. O mais curioso foi que se viam lindamente, a olho nu, na areia molhada. Nunca tinha presenciado tal coisa.

A mínima foi de 11,1ºC e neste momento ainda 14,5ºC.


----------



## joselamego (27 Fev 2019 às 07:06)

Bom dia 
Céu parcialmente nublado 
12,4°C
60% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (27 Fev 2019 às 13:03)

Boas, 

O dia segue muito nublado após a passagem da frente que borrifou o Porto durante alguns minutos sem nada acumular por aqui... deu para assentar a poeira, mas nada mais que isso... mas foi interessante ver chover, gostei da experiência 

Esteticamente até prometia... mas infelizmente só encheu o olho, o pluviómetro ficou vazio 
















13,8ºC neste momento.


----------



## guimeixen (27 Fev 2019 às 13:03)

Boa tarde,

Acabou de passar talvez a frente mais pequena que já vi. A linha de precipitação que vinha a caminho desfez-se ao aproximar-se daqui mas acabou por se formar outra linha mais atrás e essa acabou de passar à cerca de 20min e deixou alguma chuva moderada. 
Acumulou 0,5mm e a temperatura já desceu 3°C estando agora em 12,9°C.
Neste momento já se vê o céu para oeste.

Imagens de satélite da frente:


----------



## joselamego (27 Fev 2019 às 13:52)

Boa tarde, 
Céu nublado 
Temperatura atual de 15,6°C
73% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Fev 2019 às 19:32)

Boa noite.

Mas que gente sortuda que viu chuva neste dia.
Por aqui nada de nada, "nicles". Nadinha de nada. Que eu visse. 
Pelas 07.30h o céu estava virtualmente limpo em 90% vislumbrando apenas uma massa de nuvens baixas para oeste. Pelas 8h já cá estava por cima mas muito desorganizada. Mas foi bonito ver a ameaça, e a previsão de ontem ser mudada para chuva no litoral norte "a correr". Acontece aos melhores...
O resto do dia foi fresco (já tinha saudades deste tempo outonal).
O vento soprou moderado com rajadas a meio da manhã. Pela tarde soprou fraco.

*Tmín: 6,9ºC
Tmáx: 15,5ºC

Tactual: 10,6ºC
Hr: 59%*​


----------



## c0ldPT (27 Fev 2019 às 21:17)

Hoje houve alguma chuva fraca na zona do hospital de S. João.  Temperatura bastante mais baixa que nos últimos dias.
Na "terrinha" :
Máxima dia 25: *25.9°C*
Máxima dia 26:* 27.2°C*
Não sei até que ponto a falta de RS pode ter inflacionado os valores mas o sensor estava a uma boa distância do solo/objetos e longe da radiação solar (sombra). De qualquer forma deve ter rondado o recorde de Fevereiro na zona


----------



## joselamego (28 Fev 2019 às 08:25)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo 
6,4°C  de temperatura mínima 
86% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (28 Fev 2019 às 21:50)

Boa noite,
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 16,2°C
Atual de 11,7°C
88% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (28 Fev 2019 às 22:18)

Boa noite,

Hoje o dia foi mais fresco, a lembrar o inverno, com uma mínima de 6,6ºC e uma máxima de 13,7ºC. Céu encoberto por nuvens altas durante grande parte do dia e mais um grande halo solar visível durante a tarde.


----------



## karkov (1 Mar 2019 às 13:14)

As teias







Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Mar 2019 às 13:38)

karkov disse:


> As teias
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Não se esqueçam que já foi publicado o tópico relativo a março.


----------



## karkov (1 Mar 2019 às 13:39)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Não se esqueçam que já foi publicado o tópico relativo a março.



Tens razão  
Peço aos admin que transportem para lá o meu post


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------

